

Ask HN:Friend is math/algorithmic genius, wants to learn programming. Resources? - krrishd

I have a friend, who has an uncanny talent for anything mathematical. He can write formulas and functions to solve the most obscure math problems, and he has the mind of an algorithmic thinker that I and probably many wish they had. Think project Euler, he&#x27;s really good at those types of problems.<p>He doesn&#x27;t actually know any code, but I feel like he would be able to accomplish so many things with it. I&#x27;ve talked to him about it, and he&#x27;s really interested, but he doesn&#x27;t know where to start. Due to financial issues, he occasionally does not have Internet, but he does have a decent and functional computer to work with. What books&#x2F;tutorials&#x2F;resources should I give him so that he can put his mathematical and problem-solving talent to good use?
======
ColinWright
Learn Python the Hard Way:
[http://learnpythonthehardway.org/](http://learnpythonthehardway.org/)

You can download it and run it off-line. It concentrates initially on drilling
simple things so that later it you can release your mind to work on real
problems, and not constantly trip over the trivial.

Seems a great place to start.

------
kennethtilton
First:
[http://www.paulgraham.com/onlisp.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/onlisp.html)

Then, once he is frothing at the mouth:
[http://www.gigamonkeys.com/book/](http://www.gigamonkeys.com/book/)

Then for the love of god protect him from Emacs:
[http://www.franz.com/downloads/clp/survey](http://www.franz.com/downloads/clp/survey)

hth

~~~
S4M
For what particular reason do you want him to start with Lisp?

------
kennethtilton
ps. Have him take a crack at protein-folding so he does not get bored.

